# baby gates



## bellasmom (Aug 1, 2004)

Does anyone have a favorite brand of baby gate that 1) swings open and 2) doesn't allow a small puppy to squeeze under it or thru the bars?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Right now I have one I got at Walmart for $10. It is one of those cheap wooden ones. 

I really like this one though at Target: Evenflo Easy Swing Walk-Through Gate  It is a swing gate but it does not have to be mounted. I live in an apartment so I didn't want to have to mount a gate. This one has a bar that goes across the floor that holds the gate in place. It has a easy one-hand operation lets you open and close it with ease. 

You would not have to worry about the puppy getting through this one. The openings are way to small.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We also have a wooden one from Walmart, I dont remember the brand we bought it quite awhile ago. He cant get through the holes, they are too small, only thing that is annoying is it doesnt swing open so u have to step over it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

There is one thing I like about the wooden gate. Th gate only cost $10 so if they chew a hole through it or somehow ruin it your not out a lot of money. It is kind of a pain to step over it but I can almost buy 4 of these gates for the price of 1 of the Target ones.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

cheap wooden one for 10.00 worked great for me until my maxi moo was able to hop it some how i will never know how he did it but he was able to get over it and there was nothing there that he jumped from


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i have a pressure bar gate, its a cheap wooden one....but if you know how to install and you plan on using it for one area, and you dont care about price---i'd get one like lexis mom. mine has the pressure bar and i always hurt myself with it, BUT i've needed it in different rooms, on the stairs--so its easy to move around. and make sure you get the right length. there are some that are a little longer and a little taller that you might like (if you have big entrances).


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I tried a number of baby gates and couldn't find one to fit the area I needed, or the ones that fit didn't work well. I built a "fence" with supplies from home depot. I used a pvc trellis style fencing. I think it is 6 foot long by 24" high. I cut it the length I needed and added support at each end with 1 x 1/4 inch hobby wood mounted on a square piece of 1/2 " wood for a foot. To block the stairs I put this in front and use Velcro straps to attach the fencing to the banister. I know it sounds weird, but it works very well, can be moved easily and was very inexpensive. I chose this because I needed a long fence on one end of my kitchen and a short one at the other end and could build them the length I needed. On the long one I used hinges to make a gate on one end so I could open it as needed.

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually that sounds very inventive (is that a word?). The gates for those odd size openings are expensive. Yours doesn't sound like it would cost that much. Plus it sounds like it would be light. Might not work for a bigger dog but should work fine for our little furbabies.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

It is very light and would not work for a larger dog. It is so light that if I don't strap it to the banister Tiki can move it by nudging it out of the way. I also like how it looks; the pvc is white and I painted the wood white also.

Judi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We have two swing gates...both are the mount kind...one for the kitchen and one for the hallway. I like the kitchen one the best..it doesn't say who makes it, and i don't remember. I got it at walmart for a great price. You could use it tension set, or swing...and choose which way it swings.

The hallway one is by Safety first. I don't like it at all. It is hard for the kids to open and close right...and just not as functional for us as the one in the kitchen. I think we are going to take it out, and get one like the other one, even though I hate making more holes in the wall. I have a wooden tension gate in front of the bathroom where the cat litter boxes are...so far he hasn't chewed through those, but he is not back there much. He chewed through the first one like that we had in the kitchen. That is when we went out to buy the heavier plastic kind that he couldn't chew through.

I want to look for the one like Lexi's mom talked about. All the ones like that I have seen in the past had too big of a space between the bars. Brinkley could have gone through them as a pup. Maybe not now. A friend of ours got one like that and her husband installed a piece of clear plexiglass across the front b/c their yorkie went right through the holes.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

They could fit through this?

















Must be a REALLY skinny dog!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

LOL..
No, the ones I am talking about just have the vertical bars...like jail bars...no cross bars...ha ha.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is what I thought you meant! I have seen some of the vertical bar gates that are spaced pretty far apart. Like this:









Lexi would definitly been able to wiggle through. Heck she wiggle through a 4 inch gab a 2 months ago. 

So I would not get a gate that has bars more than 2-3 inches wide or tall. Smaller the better.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah....like that!


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

I love the look of this one







It's available from skymall magazines on airplanes, and also at skymall.com.. 

We're trying to figure out who makes them!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I like that! Very unique! It looks like it would be hard for humans to climb over it or to easily open it to walk through. It would be cool it that had a swinging gate version.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Haha! I went to skymall.com to look at that gate and saw this:








That is cool! You can take your little dogs with you when you go for a bike ride.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 22 2004, 08:14 AM
> *They could fit through this?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I bought this gate today. I hate it so much. My husband and I agree that it's going back to Target ASAP. The faults were: not tight enough fit with the walls (after much adjustment too), and not stable enough.

The search continues...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my brother has this really large mesh one for the girls. but its pretty long. i like it. i think its by evenflo also.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Paris'Mom: Sorry to hear it didn't work! When you find something that works let me know.


----------



## anniesmom (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmom_@Sep 21 2004, 07:57 AM
> *Does anyone have a favorite brand of baby gate that 1) swings open and 2) doesn't allow a small puppy to squeeze under it or thru the bars?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9637*


[/QUOTE]


We went to Toys R Us and purchased the swinging gates that were permanently attached to the door frames - 3 gates for our home in Oregon and 2 for the manufactured home in Arizona. My husband got them all installed and we thought we were sitting pretty for the rest of Annie's life. Wrong!! Took her only about 3 months to figure out how to climb them and go right over the top! Needless to say, we no longer have any use for the gates and have them in the pile of things for the next garage sale! What a stinker!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Sep 23 2004, 10:57 AM
> *I love the look of this one
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think that I saw something like this model at PetSmart online. Check out the link: http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1096833722233


----------



## baw1227 (Sep 30, 2004)

I needed extra wide gates that could expand up to 50" to fit a couple of openings in my living room and dining room, and found a nice selection in the Pet Edge and J-B Wholesale catalogues (both have on-line sites: jbpet.com and PetEdge.com). Prices were cheaper than the stores, but you have to pay shipping; J-B ended up being the cheaper of the two for the gates because of how they calculate shipping costs for heavy items. My gates are just pressure-mounted, but they worked well and are easy to move.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

You guys, I found this great playpen that comes a part and I have been using it in many different combinations,








I show you a picture of configuration I use (this is today, after I picked Paris up from neutering procedure...poor baby, he's on the floor just in case he poops or throws up).

I have it in the rectangle shape, it requires all the 3 pieces (they snap on and snapp off). 

-- Normally, Paris sleeps in the baby playpen shown next to the bed (blue) on the top level, so he can still see mom and dad. That's when I will use the playpen pieces broken down into 3. They're really long broken down. So I can use one to gate up the entrance hallway, one to block up the entrance to the kitchen, and another one to block off the bedroom (which is where we let him roam when we go out or go to work). Since there are holes on the pieces, I can tie the water bottle to it and it will fit just fine. 

I like this very much because it's so versatile, sturdy, and cheap (when you consider all the possibilities such as a playpen, 3 gates to any entrance, or a sleep area). Your little one won't squeeze through it at all! It was like $60 at Toys R Us. Give it a try =) 

It's a Superyard XT.









http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...s=baby&n=507846


----------

